# Beta testers for Uber Surge app



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello! I'm in a beta for an ***IOS ONLY*** app that tracks surge prices and enables you to track them without being logged in using Uber's API. The developer is looking to expand it a bit by adding 20-30 more users. If you're interested shoot him an email at [email protected]. The app enables you to put a pin from each surge location as a saved option, so that you can quickly see which areas are surging.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Is there a widget with auto-notifications? Otherwise, what's different than just opening the pax app?

Not being a pessimist...curious, that's all.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

DC surges are unpredictable and are like roller coasters. One minute its 2.0, 2 min later is 0.0, 5 min later its 1.8. 
Ive tried chasing surges for two days and i ended up making less money vs accepting every ride.

Good concept but unpractical in DC area. You spend too much time chasing surges in DC do to traffic, too many stop lights and stop signs.

Uber needs to increase minute rates during rush hour. A 10min drive in DC at 1am will turn in to 30min drive during rush hour.

Tell your friend to work on another app.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Is there a widget with auto-notifications? Otherwise, what's different than just opening the pax app?
> 
> Not being a pessimist...curious, that's all.


i know what you mean
there is another surge app that kinda works the same way as the rider app too

i wish there was a app that could show up the whole area map with all surges,which of course is what we can do by signing in to the rider app.trick is to get that same surging map without signing in...........


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I emailed him as I'm interested in it, I hope it gives push notifications.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

"The app enables you to put a pin from each surge location as a saved option, so that you can quickly see which areas are surging."

Or... you can just start the driver app and have a look


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

elelegido said:


> "The app enables you to put a pin from each surge location as a saved option, so that you can quickly see which areas are surging."
> 
> Or... you can just start the driver app and have a look


I wrote in the email that I hope it has push notifications for the saved areas that way I can be home and get a pop up telling me when in my area surges, when I'm off it is the only time I'll drive.


----------

